# Come Wake Me Up - (Rascal Flatts)



## brokenmama (May 27, 2012)

Most days I am good, but some days I wake up hurting. 

I had our baby girl on November 1st, and everything is going okay with our separation. But, sometimes when I look into her innocent eyes, my heart cripples in pain over what her Daddy did to us.

Praying I can continue to move on gradually, and some day soon, find a good man in NC that wants a good, faithful woman to love him. 

Rascal Flatts - Come Wake Me Up - YouTube


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Come wake me up is becoming one of my favorites!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

The waking up thing really is hard. I guess we are so use to waking up with our beloved by our side when they aren't it really hurts. Worse yet is if you dream on them and then wake. 

I'm sure you will find you a good man soon. There are a few out there I'm sure that would fit the bill. Just be picky. You don't have to settle for anyone.


----------

